# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Παιχνίδι Budgie και άλλων μικρών παπαγάλων

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Εδω ειναι οι εικονες του παιχνιδιου που ευτιαξα
 Τα υλικα ειναι:
 Καλαμακια
 Ξυλο
 Συρμα
 Βιδες με τρυπα για κρεμασμα πραγματων(θα δειτε στις εικονες)

 Εικονες:






 Ακουω γνωμες!!!!!!!!!!

 Σας αρεσει?????????
 Σε μια ωρα το εφτιαξα!!!!!!!

----------


## vag21

πολυ ωραιο παναγιωτη.τυφλα να εχουν τα ετοιμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

χαχαχα Ευχαριστω

----------


## vikitaspaw

τελειο ειναι...μπραβο να παιρνουμε ιδεες!!!

----------


## mariakappa

πολυ καλο :wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## mitsman

το συρμα απο τι υλικο ειναι????? προσεξε μην εχεις καμμια δηλητηριαση και τρελαθουμε τελειως!!!

----------


## eva_jovi

μπράβο! Πολύ όμορφο, και γω θελω να φτιαξω χειροποιητα παιχνίδια!

----------


## Anestisko

μπράβο Πολύ όμορφο

----------

